# Got into a fight



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

I work at a restaurant and its basically those strict restaurant where nothing is tolerated. I work at a chain restaurant PF Changs if ya heard of it.. well anyway, this dude stole all the family meal(family meal is a big bowl of food for all the workers). he's some 30's-40's year old mexican dish washer guy who can't speak english but apparently understands the word f*ck. well anyway, a server is like "awww man no family meal left" and im like there's the guy who took it all and the guy proceeds to eat a bit of his food and throw out the rest of it and i was like "thats fucked up!". so i start walking away to get back to work and he is following me and i turn around he pushes me and i push him back and he tries to punch me in the face but i evade it and i get a hold of myself cuz my server gave me some good advice to take it to another level beyond fighting. well anyway i have a meeting with my managers and the guy and basically we are both close to getting fired but since i didnt fight back which i wanted to, the other guy is getting a good consideration of being fired. 1st fight i sort of walked away from that someone started. i never in my life threw the 1st punch ever but i never lost a fight either. i could of definately taken him down since i lift and am a sh*t load faster than the other guy. well the advice from my server was tell the boss instead of going at it and both losing your jobs. didn't sound reasonable when your a hothead but in the end it worked.. somewut


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Press charges for assault.

Call Immigration! Its you duty as an American Citizen!

Spray him with a can of RAID.

Glad to see you didnt back down!!









You get Fired, you SUE! - On grounds they cannot provide a safe workplace.

EDIT Ms_Natt: No racial remarks are allowed on this board.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hahaha Damn man, he ate the whole thing??? Yeah good thing ya didn't fight em, it woulda sucked alot more


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Couple years back, I would of called myself a wuss for not finishing the fight like I would usually. Whenever I fought, I always felt sorry for the person I was fighting because its always embarassing to lose a fight. I always try to seek empathy to see both sides of the story but I could not this time. I'm not a person who wants to get someone fired or report to the boss. I'm still young and somewhat still hotheaded and would of liked to finish the fight off and get us both fired. But this job is definately worth it and it shows I'm being tested. I was seeking redemption this week from being mean to people last week but I guess I sort of broke a promise to myself.

EDIT Ms_Natt: No racial remarks allowed on this board.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*KEEP ALL RACIAL REMARKS OFF THIS THREAD AND OFF THE BOARD*.









EDIT: BTW Boxer, you made a wise decision on how you handled the situation.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

DUDE PF CHANGS IS THE sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don;t have one were I live but every time I go to a town that has one I will go out of my way to eat there!!!!!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

good to hear you kept a cool head, beats looking for a new job over an idiot. or if you dont mind a fight get a job like mine, where you can get away with fighting :rasp: (sometimes)lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

beat his f*cking ass when you are both off work.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

boxer, you did the right thing by constraining yourself and walking away.









I've heard so much about PF Chang's on KNBR during the Rick Barry show, is it really as good as Rick says it is? If so, I've got to try it.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow, thats pretty crazy, by walking away you most likely saved being fired!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PF Changs lettuce wraps are the shiz.

No sense losing your job over some dude like that and a situation so minor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

That sucks that you had to walk away and you couldn't just pound the little MF'er. But that's what it's like being a working student. Your mission to make the money you need to get through school is far more important than 'winning' a fight with some loser.

When I washed dishes and pumped gas, there were a few bastards that could have used a beat-down, but I needed the money too bad to risk getting fired. That was a long time ago and sometimes I still get angry thinking about the fights I walked away from.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

PF Changs is awsome.







do they pay ya pretty good because they are kinda expensive.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

*Ms. Nattari you got alot of balls changing my post.*

You must come from a country where there is *no free speech.*

Boxer call Immigration on his ass!

Now i see why i left this board...cause of people like you.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> *Ms. Nattari you got alot of balls changing my post.*
> 
> You must come from a country where there is *no free speech.*
> 
> ...


 Yeah free speech doesnt equal racism. Oh and btw look at Ms_Natt's info she's from America...kind of like you.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> fluidnyc said:
> 
> 
> > *Ms. Nattari you got alot of balls changing my post.*
> ...


 it says russia. shes a god damn COMMIE!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> *Ms. Nattari you got alot of balls changing my post.*
> 
> You must come from a country where there is *no free speech.*
> 
> ...


 Didnt even notice you left. With this kind of a post its no wonder I didnt. The board rules clearly state "Respect every member." How are you respecting our members of the Mexican culture by saying to call Immigration when you dont even know if he's here legally or illegally. And it shouldnt matter what country I am from as I respect people for who they are not what they are. Get over yourself. Looks like you made a fool out of yourself in front of everyone who see's this thread. Perhaps you should leave again.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

grap his nuts and yank them...


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

why cant we all just get along and be friends


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

slipx888 said:


> why cant we all just get along and be friends


 shutup hippy!

jk


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i just want all the piranha fury members too be friends, we shouldnt be arguing with each other when really this site is about something we all love and that we share in common, thanks for making me look like a totally p*ssy







sike u act like i care, but i agree with mrs. natt u can say wutever u want as long as it doesnt offend or hurt anybody.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> i just want all the piranha fury members too be friends thats all, thanks for making me look like a totally p*ssy


 Its a forum board on the internet...its bound to happen


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> slipx888 Posted on Jan 15 2004, 12:31 PM i just want all the piranha fury members too be friends, we shouldnt be arguing with each other when really this site is about something we all love and that we share in common, thanks for making me look like a totally p*ssy down.gif sike u act like i care, but i agree with mrs. natt u can say wutever u want as long as it doesnt offend or hurt anybody.


Slipx888, it's ok to be a p*ssy....you know what they say, "You are what you eat."


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

thats wut i say!! i thought no one else knew bout that one but me!! lol noice that its gettin around heh heh


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lol.. "jk" did you miss that or what?


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

did u miss th sike part or wut lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> sike u act like i care


yeah again, did you miss the "jk" or what?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

cooler heads prevail


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam get back on topic and stop derailing this thread
and u did the right thing


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Please people! We are talking about a man's J.O.B. security here, not Slipx's sexual preference (GUYS :laugh: ). J/K!!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Slip- Stop post whoring in this thread.


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

wut??? how so? o the pic my bad


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Innes and his bondage beastality...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

/derail


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> fluidnyc Posted: Jan 15 2004, 08:01 AM
> 
> Ms. Nattari you got alot of balls changing my post.
> 
> ...


Fluidnyc, you are mistaken. Ms. Nattari does not have "balls", what she does have are OVARIES WITH AN ATTITUDE.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > fluidnyc Posted: Jan 15 2004, 08:01 AM
> >
> > Ms. Nattari you got alot of balls changing my post.
> >
> ...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

the weird thing was earlier that day i got my raise. i get around 12-16 an hour bussing since someone wanted to know. i get paid a good amount because the food price is high like u mentioned. its high quality food etc etc. well i go to work tomorrow and my fate will be tested. hope me and 'Armondo' dont run into each other much


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm, this thread got out of hand. Glad everything worked out Boxer.


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

PF Changs is some grub, I love those Crab Puffs!!









Good luck tomorrow Boxer


----------



## prad (Jan 12, 2004)

send his ass back to mexico


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

prad said:


> send his ass back to mexico










another racist
can we please stop this crap
im getting sick and tired of it

and by the way nice first post


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread is finished, sorry boxer


----------

